# موسوعه صور القديسين مرتبه بالابجديه



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

* صور  القديسين مقسم بالحروف الأبجدية للأسماء

أ

القديس ابانوب














*
*               القديس أبرآم أسقف الفيوم *

*
*














القديس ابخسريون القلينى 











القديس الانبا اثناسيوس الرسول





















* القديس ايسيدور








**               القديس إسطفانوس الشهيد الأول*







​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

* الانبا ايسوذوروس مع القديس موسي الآسود *


*






*




* القديس الانبا انطونيوس العظيم*


*









*​* 


*
​القديس ابا اور الاسقف 









 ابونا اندراوي الصموئيلى
































​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*               القديس اغسطينوس                إبن الدموع و القديسة مونيكا أمه*

*















*


*القيس الشهيد والى انصنا اريانوس*

*



*



*القديسه الشهيده ارينى *

*



*



*القيسه انا سيمون ملكه الوحوش*

*



*


*القيسه انسطاسيه*

*



*
​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميع صور امنا تماف ايرينى*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*حرف ال *

*  ب


* 
* الانبا بضابا*
*



*

*
 الشهيدة بربارة 





























الانبا برسوم العريان







الشهيد بستافروس








البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء








القديس بقطر







الانبا بوليكاربس







*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*الانبا بولا اول السواح

















الانبا بيشوى 


















الانبا باخوميوس اب الشركه







*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل صور ابونا بيشوى كامل*






































































​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*حرف ال *



*ت*

*الشهيد تادرس الشطبى*

*









*


*القديسه تاوكليا مع القديس يسطس وابالى *

*



*



*القديسه تكلا*

*



*



*الانبا توماس السائح*









*افا تيجى ( الانبا رويس)*

*















*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميع صور الانبا تكلا هيمانوت *































































​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*حرف ال 
ث*



*ثيؤودور الأمير*​ 





​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

حرف ال

ج



جرجس الرومانى











​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

حرف ال 


*ح*



القديسه حنه ومعاها القدديس يواقيم



































​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

حرف ال 

*د*


الشهيده دميانه




























القديس  دوماديوس ومعه اخيه مكسيموس







​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

حرف ال 

*ر*​*افا تيجى ( الانبا رويس)*

*















*




*القديسه رفقه*

*














*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

*ز*


الانيا زوسيما ومعه مريم السائحه




​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

*س*
*

القديس الشهيد سيدهم بشاى 

















القديس سمعان الخراز 















القديس سمعان الاخميمى 













القديس سوروس مع قديسين انطوكيون ومشهورى




*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ش*

الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين








​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ص**

القديس صربامون ابو طرحه











الانبا صربامون الاسقف الشهيد









الشهيد صليب الجديد او الشهيد بستفروس









الانبا صموئيل المعترف









القديسه صوفيا








صورة أيقونة القديسين صوروس ، أنطوكيون و مشهوري




*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ع*

*ابونا عبد المسيح المناهرى*

*










*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ف*


*القديس ابو فانا*

*




*



*القديسه فرينا*

*



*



*القديس فيكتور او الملقب ب بقطر*

*



*


*القديس الشهيد فيلوباتير مرقوريوس ابى سفين*

*









*



​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ق*

*القديس قلته الطبيب*

*






*
​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

 *ك**
القديسه الشهيده كاثرين








الانبا كاراس السائح
















القديس الشهيد كبريانوس ومعه القديسه الشهيده يوستينا








الشهيد كرياكوس وامه يوليطه








القديس ابا كلوج القس




*
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميع صور البابا كيرلس السادس
*

















_



_








































​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف​ 
*ل*
​ 


 القديس لوقا الانجيلى


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف​ 
*م*
​*

القديسه مارينا الراهب



















الانبا مكاريوس اقف قنا










القمص ميخائيل البحيرى المحرقى








الانبا افامينا المتنيح








القديسه مونيكا ام اغسطينوس ابن الدموع








القديسه الشهيدة مهرائيل











الانبا مكاريوس









الانبا موسى الاسود مع القديس ايسيذوروس















*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*القديس مرقس الانجيلى
































القديس مارمينا المصرى




















القديسه مريم المصريه






















*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف​ 
*ن*​*
ابو نوفر السائح















القديس نيقولاس



































*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف​ 
*ه

*القديس هدرا السائح​*




*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف​ 
*و
*
الشهيد ودامون الارمنى







صورة الشهيد الانبا ونس




*
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ال حرف

*ى* *

الشهيدة يوليطه وابنها كيرياكوس







الاب يسطس الانطونى








القديس يوليوس الاقفهصى

\
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










القديسه يوليانه














القديس يوسف النجار








القديس يوحنا المعمدان








القديس يحنس القصير














*
القديس يواقيم ومعه حنه والعذراء مريم جميع الصور











​


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جموعة حلوة ربنا يباركك


----------



## جرجس تادرس (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم                        جوجووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## S. N. TARAZ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب الاله يسوع المسيح الممجد والمقدس اسمه يباركك يا اخي في الايمان ويبارك مجهوداتك


----------



## بنت كلوج (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا
 يا كيررررررررررى
ربنا يساعدك على تكملة باقى الالبوم​


----------



## ارمانيوس جرجس (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسي كتير الصور جميلة جداا الرب يسوع يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## maramero (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مجهود مميز
مرسي كتير ربنا يعوض تعبك
موضوع يستحق احلي تقييم
بركة صلاة العدرا و كل القديسين فلتكن مع جميعنا
امين

happy new year
&
merry christmas​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة ورائعة لكن فين صور البابا كيرلس ؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*


newman_with_jesus قال:



فكرة جميلة ورائعة لكن فين صور البابا كيرلس ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1587503&postcount=24

فى هذا الرابط اختى 
موجود من ضمن الصور انا لم انسى حد
وربنا يقدرنى لو عرفت لقديس جديد هضيفه

سلام ونعمه

​*​


----------



## mobisameh (1 يناير 2010)

مشششكككووورررر


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 يناير 2010)

*جميل جدا يا كيريا
ثانكس لمجهودك​*


----------



## +febronia+ (11 يناير 2010)

*صور جميلةمرسي كتير*


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

_*بجد دى مجهود كبير شكرا على الصور الجميلة دى*_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (17 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للمجهود الكبير دة
ربنا يبارك خدمتــــــك


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

*
كيريا

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## king (26 أبريل 2010)

بركة القديسين تكون معانا وصلواتهم وطلباتهم تكون من نصيبنا


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أبريل 2010)

مجهود راااااااااااائع يا كيريا 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## pinky (16 مايو 2010)

ربنايعوضك صور جميله  ومجهود رائع


----------



## F A D Y (5 يونيو 2010)

مجموعة هايلة شكرا


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا لفكرة حلوة جدا
*


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*مبسوط علشان شفت شفيعى ابونا اندراوس الصموئيلى

يكون معاك مت يكون عليك

sony 2010
*​


----------



## mina_nor (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك اخويا


----------



## نانا3 (16 يناير 2011)

صور جميله ربنا يبارك اعمال يديك


----------



## نصيف خلف (25 مارس 2011)

بركة كبيرة 
شفاعتهم تكون معاكم ومعانا
اشكرررررررررركم على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم ويعوض تعبكم كل بركة


----------



## سامح موسى جورجى (19 أبريل 2011)

أرجو مشاهدة الصور وشكرا لتعب محبتكم


----------



## MAFDI (7 مايو 2011)

رائعة الرب يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## tonyturboman (16 مايو 2011)

مجهود جبار
 شكرا لك
تقييم:big29:


----------



## sandymena31 (25 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمه اشكر تعب محبتكم واعاده قبولى ربنا يبارك حياتكم عام سعيد ببركه يسوع على العالم وكل من له تعب محبه بالمنتدى خالص شكرى ربنا يحفظكم


----------

